# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Страх Смерти

## Ali

а чего сюда никто не ходит?
 Страшно?
 поговорим об этом?

----------


## grey

А чего бояться? Может тебя ТАМ ждут сисястые тёлки, которые ВЕЧНО будут с тобой  :Smile: 

А если честно, я боюсь боли и крови при смерти. А, например, от передозировки я бы умер с удовольствием.

----------


## Андрей

grey писал: А чего бояться? Может тебя ТАМ ждут сисястые тёлки, которые ВЕЧНО будут с тобой  :Smile: 

Проблема в том что страх смерти это то что от тебя мало зависит.Если подумать то на самом деле бояться не чего.Глупо бояться того что неизбежно.Но по настоящему избавить ся от него,так что бы в какой нибудь ситуации связаной с риском для жизни ты не чуствовал дрожи,напряжения и т.д очень сложно и мало кому удавлось,но сдругой стороны если человек по настоящему не боиться смерти он уже не боиться не чего.

----------


## Ali

> А чего бояться? Может тебя ТАМ ждут сисястые тёлки, которые ВЕЧНО будут с тобой 
> 
> А если это будут не СИСЯСТЫЕ телки? А например индийский Царь подземного мира Ямараджа,со своими страшными слугами- Ямадутами :evil: ,когти которых остры как бритва?Посмотрят они Книгу Жизни,твоё личное досье и спросят : А достойно ли ты жил? :roll: 
> А потом кишки на барабан наматывать,для профилактики :twisted: 
> 
> А если честно, я боюсь боли и крови при смерти. А, например, от передозировки я бы умер с удовольствием.


  :?: ВОПРОС : куда попадают люди умершие от передоза?Сомневаюсь что на конопляные поля

----------


## grey

> Сообщение от grey
> 
> А чего бояться? Может тебя ТАМ ждут сисястые тёлки, которые ВЕЧНО будут с тобой 
> 
> А если это будут не СИСЯСТЫЕ телки? А например индийский Царь подземного мира Ямараджа,со своими страшными слугами- Ямадутами :evil: ,когти которых остры как бритва?Посмотрят они Книгу Жизни,твоё личное досье и спросят : А достойно ли ты жил? :roll: 
> А потом кишки на барабан наматывать,для профилактики :twisted: 
> 
> А если честно, я боюсь боли и крови при смерти. А, например, от передозировки я бы умер с удовольствием.
> 
> ...


 А откуда ты знаешь что не на конопляные поля? Ты ничего не знаешь как и я.
И я вообще не верю, что что-то есть после смерти. Я боюсь именно боли при смерти. А то, что будет после - мне посрать, так как после для меня лично ничего небудет.

----------


## Ali

> Но по настоящему избавить ся от него,так что бы в какой нибудь ситуации связаной с риском для жизни ты не чуствовал дрожи,напряжения и т.д очень сложно и мало кому удавлось,но сдругой стороны если человек по настоящему не боиться смерти он уже не боиться не чего.


  Андрей , а как же самураи ,коим Кодекс Чести предписывал буквально одержимость смертью вполоть до сеппуку(харакири) при необходимости .Отчаянные люди думали о смерти с утра ("Начни день свой с размышлений о смерти") и до вечера(до которого надо умудриться дожить).Не страх смерти , а стремление к ней. Вот такой вот парадокс. 
Весьма хорошая привычка(Нация - процветает,продолжительность жизни самая высокая) 
ТЫ ТЫСЯЧУ РАЗ ПРАВ :если человек по настоящему не боиться смерти он уже не боиться не чего.
  МОЖНО И НЕ БОЯТЬСЯ , НАДО НАУЧИТЬСЯ БОЯТЬСЯ ПРАВИЛЬНО!

----------


## Андрей

> Сообщение от Андрей
> 
> Но по настоящему избавить ся от него,так что бы в какой нибудь ситуации связаной с риском для жизни ты не чуствовал дрожи,напряжения и т.д очень сложно и мало кому удавлось,но сдругой стороны если человек по настоящему не боиться смерти он уже не боиться не чего.
> 
> 
>   Андрей , а как же самураи ,коим Кодекс Чести предписывал буквально одержимость смертью вполоть до сеппуку(харакири) при необходимости .Отчаянные люди думали о смерти с утра ("Начни день свой с размышлений о смерти") и до вечера(до которого надо умудриться дожить).Не страх смерти , а стремление к ней. Вот такой вот парадокс. 
> Весьма хорошая привычка(Нация - процветает,продолжительность жизни самая высокая) 
> ТЫ ТЫСЯЧУ РАЗ ПРАВ :если человек по настоящему не боиться смерти он уже не боиться не чего.
>   МОЖНО И НЕ БОЯТЬСЯ , НАДО НАУЧИТЬСЯ БОЯТЬСЯ ПРАВИЛЬНО!


 
Я как раз и имел в виду самураев и всю культуру юго восточной азии
Самураи это не сами придумали такое отношение к смерти идёт из более древних :даосизма,йоги,буддизма,конфуцианства.Самураи это лишь позаимствовали у китаицев и приспособили под собственые нужды.
В любом случае мне такой подход к жизни и смерти нравиться больше чем любой другой.Особено учение даосизма.Ну в целом если посмотреть как развиваеться азия то становиться понятно что такой подход очень эфективен с практической точки зрения.Китай за 20 лет  прошел путь каторый у других стран занял 100-300лет.

----------


## G.H.

Страх смерти... Всего лишь инстинкт. Его можно побороть, как и любой другой. А что делать, когда страх, страх в целом, перерастает из инстинкта в ощущение? Такое же, как любовь, холод, тепло.

----------


## TORA

Я бы очень хотела умереть. Хотела бы что бы мой любимый задушил меня вовремя секса после оргазма...это так романтично...не посчитайте меня больной...

----------


## Dj_SuN

Думаешь, все так просто ?? :))
Тут есть некоторые нюансы...
Во-первых, когда тебя душат (даже по твоей же просьбе!), ты понимаешь, что происходящее нужно ПРЕКРАТИТЬ немедленно - очень хочется вдохнуть...  :) Это не означает, что твое намерение умереть сменяется желанием жить во что бы то ни стало - просто ты понимаешь, что хочешь умереть НЕ ТАК... :)
Во-вторых, в силу первого, ты начинаешь извиваться, корчиться и брыкаться - твой друг должен быть физически очень сильным человеком, чтобы тебя удерживать, продолжая душить.
Во-третьих, если ему вдруг все-таки удастся довести дело до конца - это уже будет не самоубийство, а умышленное убийство, со всеми вытекающими отсюда для твоего друга неприятными последствиями ( вплоть до необходимости скрываться от правоохранительных органов).

----------


## Alice

Я не боюсь смерти, да по сути почти никто самой смерти не боится, люди боятся неизвестности. Они не знают что будет дальше вот и боятся...

Еще, на мой взгляд, одна причина по которой люди не хотят умирать- это бесполезность жизни. Я очень много об этом думала. Получается что мы живем, чем-то увлекаемся, думаем, страдаем, пытаемся как-то сделать из себя индивидуальность... А конец то один. Все мы умираем. Получается, что и жить смысла нет... Кем бы ты не был, ты все равно умреш, разница только в том как и когда... 

Кргда я начинаю об этом думать долго и постоянно, у меня просто руки опускаются... Хочется прям счас взять и в петлю залесть...

----------


## Изнанка света

> Я бы очень хотела умереть. Хотела бы что бы мой любимый задушил меня вовремя секса после оргазма...это так романтично...не посчитайте меня больной...


 Да! что-то, в этом есть...

Если серьезно, очень боюсь боли, беспомощности, уродства... когда, вызываешь у окружающих, брезгливый ужас.. 
так, умирала моя бабушка.. уже НЕ человек, но еще дышит..
именно, с тех пор, постоянно задумываюсь, о смерти, о смысле жизни..

На фига, это всё.. если ТАКОЙ конец...

куда лучше, как написала TORA...

----------


## Alice

Людям свойственно бояться смерти. Страх смерти исходит от страха к неизвестности. Люди бояться того чего не знают, вот и цепляються за жизнь всеми средствами...

----------


## Night

Раньше боялся.Просто представлял что однажды не наступит утро,не будет знакомых вешчей,и самого тебя не будет.Надо только представить это и сразу станет непосебе.В себе давольно сложно разобраться.Сейчас боюсь,спустя время наплевать.Но есть вещи намного страшней собственной смерти.

----------


## Alice

> Но есть вещи намного страшней собственной смерти.


 Пллностью согласна. Например осознание собственной ничтожности, бесполезности и безсилия...

----------


## Lilit

Нет, не боюсь, может, с пол года назад боялась, потому что была надежда, была вера в высшее провидение: самоубийство - грех, причем один из самых тяжких. Сейчас не осталось ни того ни другого, а значит не осталось и основных моих эмоций.

----------


## Rajtaro

Да все боятся.....абсолютно все.

----------


## Night

> Да все боятся.....абсолютно все.


 Соглашусь.Можно сколько угодно говорить что "я не боюсь","я не боюсь."
Пример.Мне надо было куда то ехать,и встать рано,чего я не люблю.Короче иду на остановку,перехожу дорогу,зеваю,и вдруг вижу в мм от меня машина проносится.Затем понимаю что если бы водитель не среагировал то мне было бы худо.Может не смерть,но все же.И страх был очень реальный(потому как не на словах).

----------


## Rajtaro

Страх есть. Он не уйдет. Он многолик. Даже если ты прыгаешь с крыши или травишься это противное чувство с тобой. Может у кого есть облегчение., но...  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Alice

> Соглашусь.Можно сколько угодно говорить что "я не боюсь","я не боюсь."
> Пример.Мне надо было куда то ехать,и встать рано,чего я не люблю.Короче иду на остановку,перехожу дорогу,зеваю,и вдруг вижу в мм от меня машина проносится.Затем понимаю что если бы водитель не среагировал то мне было бы худо.Может не смерть,но все же.И страх был очень реальный(потому как не на словах).


 Это инстинкт самосохранения, вложенный нам природой, и к реальному осознанному страху он, на мой взгляд, особого отношения не имеет.

----------


## Crash

> Это инстинкт самосохранения, вложенный нам природой, и к реальному осознанному страху он, на мой взгляд, особого отношения не имеет.


 Согласен.

----------


## [email protected]

не боюсь смерти-боюсь жизни...

----------


## Rajtaro

Вот так почитаешь, все такие храбрые. Никто смерти не боится, все ее хотят и ждут..... 
(не понятно тупой башке, рисовка это или как?)

----------


## grey

> Вот так почитаешь, все такие храбрые. Никто смерти не боится, все ее хотят и ждут..... 
> (не понятно тупой башке, рисовка это или как?)


 Недавно болел сильно. Жопа полная была. Реальный инстинкт самосохранения был - типа умирать в муках, и ещё тут близкие и т.д. А если тебе терять нечего, да ещё если подготовишься морально, то страх может и есть, но он невелик.

----------


## Rajtaro

да я все понимаю. только на мой взгляд страшнее осознание того,что можешь и не умереть..... а выжить. сама прошла через это...  теперь частично инвалид. короче я смерти боюсь, какая-то она непредсказуемая.

----------


## Crash

> только на мой взгляд страшнее осознание того,что можешь и не умереть..... а выжить.


 Это точно.

----------


## Kavu Slayer

> Вот так почитаешь, все такие храбрые. Никто смерти не боится, все ее хотят и ждут..... 
> (не понятно тупой башке, рисовка это или как?)


 Сложный вопрос, про рисовку.
Склонен думать, что нет. Потому что у человека, который рисуется, есть для этого какая-то причина. За небольшим исключением (полных долбашей), люди не станут так рисоваться. Дело в другом. Ты чувствуешь, что в жизни что-то не так. Те, кто твердо решил, что это именно, тут же бросаются с крыши/вешаются/перерезают себе вены/че-нить аналогичное. Раз ты написал сюда, значит ты неуверен в происходящем. Может, не знаешь что хуже - жить или умереть. Может ищешь, что же не так в этой жизни. А может (мне кажется по большей части здесь присутствующих) ищешь кого-нибудь, кто сможет тебя понять, поддержать, составить компанию. А возможно, вы вместе сможете разобраться в этой жизни, и найти в ней смысл. Один на двоих.

----------


## I-330

«Жизнь - странная вещь. Много я думал, долго размышлял  о  ней,  но  с
каждым днем она кажется мне все более непонятной. Почему в нас такая жажда
жизни? Ведь жизнь - это  игра,  из  которой  человек  никогда  не  выходит
победителем. Жить -  это  значит  тяжко  трудиться  и  страдать,  пока  не
подкрадется к нам старость, и тогда мы опускаем  руки  на  холодный  пепел
остывших костров. В  муках  рождается  ребенок,  в  муках  старый  человек
испускает последний вздох, и все наши дни полны печали и забот. И  все  же
человек идет  в  открытые  объятия  смерти  неохотно,  спотыкаясь,  падая,
оглядываясь назад, борясь до последнего.  А  ведь  смерть  добрая.  Только
жизнь причиняет страдания. Но мы любим жизнь и ненавидим смерть. Это очень
странно!» Д.Лондон «Мужество женщины»
Я прочитала это когда мне было 10 лет и перестала бояться смерти, а до этого боялась, очень... А помните как говорил Тальков:"Смерти яне боюсь, я боюсь мучительной смерти" Согласна на все 100.

----------


## grey

А меня достают проводы. Типа надо же по християнски. Сами же этим себе стахов и проблем наводим. Кремация - и нет проблем.
(С) Просто мысли вслух в состоянии аффекта.

----------


## Пантера

Бойся не бойся, а самая страшная смерть - в момент счастья, когда все вот уже наладилось и бац...
Бояться все, храбрые, трусливые, просто кто то открывает страху дорогу, и не пытается его побороть, а кто то перебарывает... Нет людей которые не боятся, есть люди которые научились не давать страху разрастаться...

----------


## Crash

> Бойся не бойся, а самая страшная смерть - в момент счастья, когда все вот уже наладилось и бац...


 А по-моему, наоборот, умереть счастливым было бы идеальным вариантом. Только недостижимым.

----------


## Полина

а по-моему самое страшное это когда ты колеблешься между за и против...или когда ты не сам принимаешь решение уйти,а тебя к этому долго и упорно толкают обстоятельства.

----------


## Crash

> или когда ты не сам принимаешь решение уйти,а тебя к этому долго и упорно толкают обстоятельства.


 Пожалуй...

----------


## Irga

ужасно боюсь... до слез, до поиска отмазок...  :Smile:

----------


## Полина

ты пишешь:"ужасно боюсь... до слез, до поиска отмазок... "
а нужно ли тебе все это вообще-то?по-моему нет...пишешь же,причем самолично,что не хочешь?!вот и задумайся,что тебе важнее...скорее жизнь...Мне кажется,что просто все,что случалось с тобой проходило практически без следа и всегда заменялось чем-то положительным.вот и все!
а может нам всем стоит подождать?и все снова станет хорошо?

----------


## Irga

я и жду. У меня острое желание самоубийства сменилось вялым, пик прошел  :Smile: 
А тело и должно бояться, имхо... на то оно и тело. Хотя, может, у других не боится. Но мое трусит отчаянно и самоубиваться его надо принуждать.
Хотя, мне кажется, все же, должно оно бояться у всех. Поэтому, действия при самоубийстве и происходят в определенной последовательности.  То есть, обязателен переход некоторой границы, после которой нельзя все отыграть назад.  Например, спрыгнул человек с крыши. Если после прыжка он и передумал, это уже ничего не изменит, отыграть назад он не сможет, граница пройдена. 
То есть, раз человеки самоубиваются именно так, стараясь сделать смерть непредотвратимой, лишая себя возможности  отыграть назад, значит, трусящее тело в расчет тоже принимается. 
Это усе ИМХО, и, опять же, неприменимо для всех способов самоубийства, наверно  :Smile:

----------


## Crash

> А тело и должно бояться, имхо... на то оно и тело. Хотя, может, у других не боится. Но мое трусит отчаянно и самоубиваться его надо принуждать.
> Хотя, мне кажется, все же, должно оно бояться у всех. Поэтому, действия при самоубийстве и происходят в определенной последовательности.  То есть, обязателен переход некоторой границы, после которой нельзя все отыграть назад...


 Ясно, что нужно принуждать. Иногда можно ослабить страх, но рефлексы все равно никуда не денешь. И насчет границы согласен, только, по-моему, не обязательно должно быть невозможно отыграть назад. Обязательно должна быть граница, после которой не нужно заставлять себя что-то активно делать (например, после того, как перерезал вены, нужно только сидеть и ждать). А если этой границы нет - даже человек, обладающий сильной волей, физической силой и желанием умереть, не сможет задушить себя руками.

----------


## Игорь

Не страшна смерть а сам процесс умерания, душа способна чувствовать боль, для этого у нас голова которая все запоминает в которой обитает душа и кто знает как мозги связаны с душой, можно получить мгновенную адскую боль либо постоянную вот тут и разница в мучениях. Я к тому чтобы совершить суицид нужен адреналин в крови и орудие а не думать о нем
Что такое смерть необратимый процес распада в том числе и души
Если представить что душа просто заснула на многия 10000.....n число нулей в световых лет или еще больше и где-то когда-то душа опять собирется (оживет) в другом теле и тут мне уже становится не по себе, а стоит ли умирать может еще хуже будет можно попасть на зверские опыты хотя может и в рай. Это я так представляю что может быть дальше посли смерти.

----------


## grey

> Не страшна смерть а сам процесс умерания, душа способна чувствовать боль, для этого у нас голова которая все запоминает в которой обитает душа и кто знает как мозги связаны с душой, можно получить мгновенную адскую боль либо постоянную вот тут и разница в мучениях. Я к тому чтобы совершить суицид нужен адреналин в крови и орудие а не думать о нем
> Что такое смерть необратимый процес распада в том числе и души
> Если представить что душа просто заснула на многия 10000.....n число нулей в световых лет или еще больше и где-то когда-то душа опять собирется (оживет) в другом теле и тут мне уже становится не по себе, а стоит ли умирать может еще хуже будет можно попасть на зверские опыты хотя может и в рай. Это я так представляю что может быть дальше посли смерти.


 Ты же всё-равно умрёшь когда-нибудь! Или живёшь, чтобы оттянуть тот момент зверских опытов?  :wink:

----------


## Irga

да, вы правы, не всегда граница "чтоб нельзя отыграть назад" имеется. Наверно, все же и страх смерти у всех разный. Это насколько нужно решимости, чтоб сидеть, смотреть, как истекаешь кровью и все равно не передумать...

----------


## Crash

> Это насколько нужно решимости, чтоб сидеть, смотреть, как истекаешь кровью и все равно не передумать...


 Судя по тому, что этот способ опробован большей частью самоубийц, решимости нужно как раз меньше, чем на все остальное. Просто сидеть и не передумать легче психологически, чем сделать один шаг с крыши. Хотя, может быть, кому как :roll:

----------


## Gothika

Да я боюсь, я боюсь, что попаду в ад (если он существует конечно)...
Но я верю, что в любом месте мне будет лучше. Чем в моей никчёмной жизни....

----------


## УбейсяВеником

хуже чем здесь уже ни где не будет.....

----------


## Crash

А если и будет (вряд ли...), то мы туда все равно попадем, так что бояться нечего.

----------


## УбейсяВеником

да. ничего изменить нельзя....

----------


## Blackwinged

> А если и будет (вряд ли...), то мы туда все равно попадем, так что бояться нечего.


 А меня вышвырнули из Ада за невыносимое поведение. ;)

----------


## Til

> А если и будет (вряд ли...), то мы туда все равно попадем, так что бояться нечего.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  А меня вышвырнули из Ада за невыносимое поведение.


 АААА!!!!! У вас хорошо? Тогда мы идем к ВАМ!!!!!  Ужаснах!!!!

----------


## Luka

Видел я смерть и не раз, друзья, родные... Просто уходят (А крестины там или поминки, всё одно, там пьянка, гулянка) Со временем забываешь, потом приходит осознание, что и тебя забудут, а тому, кто всегда один нечего боятся забвения... Поэтому нет, не боюсь. Жаль только, что не увидишь, что дальше, после нас.

----------


## Blackwinged

Всех забудут, и это к лучшему. А после нас... да ничего хорошего не будет. У мира будущего нет...

----------


## Luka

Разве я говорю о мире вообще?, а говорб лишь о том, что будел после нас относительно того, что мы сделали или не сделали. Пусть мы-случайный фактор, но нам многое дано, и с нас большой спрос, я не хочу оставить после себя пустыню... А про будущее, мы уничтожаем себя уже много тысячь лет и должны бы были погибнуть уже давно, но мы ещё есть...
P.S. Посмотрел Вашу подпись и вспомнилось :"Старые боги мертвы, все новые-лишь самозванцы"

----------


## Blackwinged

А что будет после нас? Что мы значим, на что влияем вообще? Да мы никто, пустой звук. Жалкие, ничтожные, ненужные никому людишки. Ничего фатального не произойдет и катастрофы не случится...  Горе, горе для кого-то... вот это возможно. 
Мы, конкретно я, например, я ничего никому в этой жизни не сделал хорошего... Я даже не заслужил жизни, дарованной мне... Я живу, пока есть хоть какой-то смысл в жизни, я еще не потерял надежду... вернее, я ее обрел, вновь или впервые. 

Save the World - **** yourself.

----------


## Грешная

я не боюсь смерти....но уж очень хотелось мне всегда посмотреть со стороны, а как будут себя вести люди, когда я умру??ну мои близкие, семья, любимый человек, друзья.........как быстро они меня забудут, и кто из них будет больше всего переживать и как...странно все это))

----------


## Blackwinged

> Save the World - **** yourself.


 Имейте совесть, ну!

----------


## grey

> Save the World - **** yourself.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Имейте совесть, ну!


 имеем, вот и не баним а намекаем

----------


## Quiz

я не боюсь смерти....но уж очень хотелось мне всегда посмотреть со стороны, а как будут себя вести люди, когда я умру??ну мои близкие, семья, любимый человек, друзья.........как быстро они меня забудут, и кто из них будет больше всего переживать и как...странно все это))--------> садистка? 
мдем-с....вот уж чего не хотела видеть, это слез, и уж никак не хотела бы видеть как спивается мой брат, мама седеет на глазах после того, как меня не станет...тьфу, блин, даже в голову такое придти не может

да, и тем более, после того, как я пережила смерть отца, мне хватает понимания и осознания всех страданий, что творятся сейчас....


а что касается страха смерти...нет, самой смерти, боли, крови - не боюсь, ну вот почему-то не страшно это все, ведь все показатели говорят о том, что жизнь то ещё есть, а вот когда все кончится, сомневаюсь , что начнется что-то вроде ОСВОБОЖДЕНИЯ....неприятна мысль полного отсутствия

----------


## Ведьма

ДА! Я боюсь... я боюсь не самого процесса... я боюсь что это конец всех дорог... что дальше не будет ничего...

----------


## Betta

> ДА! Я боюсь... я боюсь не самого процесса... я боюсь что это конец всех дорог... что дальше не будет ничего...


 а чего ты ждешь?Лучшей жизни...бред
Страх у меня есть только иза того что это что то неизведанное...

----------


## Crash

> ДА! Я боюсь... я боюсь не самого процесса... я боюсь что это конец всех дорог... что дальше не будет ничего...


 А для меня, наоборот, это было бы одним из лучших вариантов. На это и надеюсь...

----------


## blooddrakon

Самое ужасно когда человек совсем не боится смерти. Значит ему уже больше нечего терять в этой жизни. Мне так страшно от того, что совсем не страшно умереть ............

----------


## fucka rolla

> Сообщение от grey
> 
> А чего бояться? Может тебя ТАМ ждут сисястые тёлки, которые ВЕЧНО будут с тобой 
> 
> А если это будут не СИСЯСТЫЕ телки? А например индийский Царь подземного мира Ямараджа,со своими страшными слугами- Ямадутами :evil: ,когти которых остры как бритва?Посмотрят они Книгу Жизни,твоё личное досье и спросят : А достойно ли ты жил? :roll: 
> А потом кишки на барабан наматывать,для профилактики :twisted: 
> 
> А если честно, я боюсь боли и крови при смерти. А, например, от передозировки я бы умер с удовольствием.
> 
> ...


 


ага....а от чего нада умиреть чтоб к сисястым телкам попасть??

----------


## fucka rolla

толку нет бояца смерти.........эт как экзамена бояца, тож самое.......боишся , не боишся, а веть идеш, даж если не готов.......а когда подготавливаеш ся к нему, тогда страха еще больше....думаеш а вдруг не справишся, и начинаеш сомневаться......по этому практиковать резанье рук=подготовке к экзамену........луче раз в год но сильно!!! что б помнить что эта..........
а когда не готов, тогда интересней.......тут тока на себя расчитываеш, даж знания свои не используеш, чисто показываеш че умееш......
когда не готов, тут ставки та повыше.......и шансов умиреть больше...
разве не метафорично???

----------


## User

По-моему смерти не бояться люди 3х типов:
*- которым не чего терять;
- которые больны на всю свою сущность;
- и слабые люди.*[/u]

----------


## EvilSmile

> По-моему смерти не бояться люди 3х типов:
> *- которым не чего терять;
> - которые больны на всю свою сущность;
> - и слабые люди.*[/u]


 Слабые , не слабые...А вообще на вопрос "Является ли суицид проявлением слабости или силы человека" однозначного ответа нет и не будет.

----------


## Gloomy_girl

Конечно боюсь. Думаю страх смерти  :idea: естественный инстинкт самосохранения. Умом то я понимаю: чего бояться?! Но что-то внутри меня держит и останавливает.

----------


## Мертвый Поэт

А вот какого дьявола обращение на "ты" к массам...



> По-моему смерти не бояться люди 3х типов:


 Ну и ты естественно не прав т.к. есть инстинкт самосохранения.[/b]

----------


## infinity

...знаете,раньше дня два назад....я бы с полной уверенностью сказала:"нет,я не боюсь смерти!..."...и я бы была права...я в ней разочаровалась...ее нет..как я не пыталась ее найти...видимо мне не дано найти и обрести прекрасного...но сейчас...я скажу:"я боюсь...боюсь умирать..."....я не боюсь смерти...но я боюсь умирать...боюсь умирать по такой глупой причине....я знаю она очень глупая...но у меня нет уже больше сил..нет сил искать силы...я боюсь умирать...потому что знаю...что умру по такой глупой причине...мне просто страшно....ведь я хотела со всем не так...но мы не вправе расспоряжаться...еще немного времени..и страх пройдет,правда?..и.и все будет как я захочу.....я ведь умру...что может быть лучше....

----------


## grey

я вчера представил как я стреляюсь в деталях. и мне реально стало страшно! может конечно было не то состояние, да и скорее всего так и есть.

----------


## User

> ........ т.к. есть инстинкт самосохранения.[/b]


 Инстинкт самосохранения, чего? Души? В моем понимании ИС (Инстинкт самосохранения) это сохранить жизнь в физическом состоянии или же я  чего-то упустил в этом понятии?!

----------


## Мертвый Поэт

> Сообщение от Мертвый Поэт
> 
> ........ т.к. есть инстинкт самосохранения.[/b]
> 
> 
>  Инстинкт самосохранения, чего? Души? В моем понимании ИС (Инстинкт самосохранения) это сохранить жизнь в физическом состоянии или же я  чего-то упустил в этом понятии?!


 Да, ты 100 пудово прав. А что? Ты не уверен в том что такое ИС?

----------


## User

> Да, ты 100 пудово прав. А что? Ты не уверен в том что такое ИС?


  Ведь ты сам согласен со мной. Тогда что ты хотел сказать этим 


> А вот какого дьявола обращение на "ты" к массам...
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Цитата:
> По-моему смерти не бояться люди 3х типов:
> 			
> 		
> ...


 ????????????????????????????????

----------


## Мертвый Поэт

Я этим хотел сказать что все боятся смерти. 
Собственно я это слово в слово и сказал, даже аргументировал.

----------


## User

Согласен с тобой полностью, Мертвый Поэт!!!! Даже самоубийца боится умереть, но все же не понятно какой фактор влияет на это состояние человека????

----------


## User

> Сообщение от User
> 
> По-моему смерти не бояться люди 3х типов:
> *- которым не чего терять;
> - которые больны на всю свою сущность;
> - и слабые люди.*[/u]
> 
> 
>  Слабые , не слабые...А вообще на вопрос "Является ли суицид проявлением слабости или силы человека" однозначного ответа нет и не будет.


 Каждый человек думает по своему, это мнение лично каждого!!!! Ни какие ученые, психологи не докажут этого. Просто 50% на 50%??? Ну а твое мнение каково???

----------


## EvilSmile

Я пожалуй промолчу, ибо истина всё-равно не известна.

*Тогда зачем ты вообще написал/а этот пост?*

----------


## User

> Я пожалуй промолчу, ибо истина всё-равно не известна.
> 
> *Тогда зачем ты вообще написал/а этот пост?*


 

Это мои размышления или это запрещено???

----------


## Painkiller

Я боюсь не страха смерти, а возможность остаться Живым...  :Frown:

----------


## User

> Я боюсь не страха смерти, а возможность остаться Живым...


 Ты устал от жизни???
*бан на 5 дней за оффтоп (с) grey*

----------


## stre10k

мне кажется, чем ближе бывает смерть - тем меньше ее боишься в следующий раз... ну у меня так по крайней мере

----------


## Lilit

Страх есть. Но, скорее, это не страх смерти, а страх неудачной смерти и последующей боли.

----------


## Антонина

Боюсь. Но не самойц смерти, а ее ожидания.

----------


## S.E.L.L.

"fear is only in our minds 
taking over all the time 
fear is only in our minds but its taking over all the time 

...

I dream in darkness 
I sleep to die 
erase the silence 
erase my life 
our burning ashes 
blacken the day 
a world of nothingness 
blow me away"

- evanescence - sweet sacrifice

----------


## Странник-в-Ночи

Чего бояться,в конце концов страх-это всего лишь животный инстинкт,который остался в человеке еще от животного, да, он мешает, но это всего лишь инстинкт.Его можно и не замечать, подавить.
Я не боюсь смерти, я знаю,что если есть грань жизни,во всем ее многообразии, то есть и грань смерти, и я сомневаюсь,что она пустует.

----------


## Cool

интересно, а каждый уверен в своем отсутствии страха? Это по настоящему понимаешь, когда хотя бы два (!) раза был на краю (и выжил естесственно). Сейчас я боюсь, но это не тот страх, это как наркотик. Чистый адреналин. Страх, в котором ты чувствуешь жизнь. Напоминает парашютный прыжок с непроверенным парашютом и без запаски... Т.е. просто научился им управлять... и в какой вариант мне теперь тыкать? =)

----------


## Freezer2007

боятся неизбежного - глупо,
я считаю что страх имеет смысл только в том случае если ты имееш возможность изменить что либо,
от смерти пытаются убежать,спрятатся,но насколько я знаю это ещё никому не удавалось!

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Я уже писала в другой теме, что как таковой смерти я не боюсь, не боюсь вечного забвения, но очень боюсь боли, а точнее того, что умирать больно. Я даже не могу представить ощущения того, что потихоньку умирают внутренние органы, отнимаются части тела, давит горло, тяжело дышать - этого я правда боюсь...

----------


## Voluntaria

А я вообще не боюсь никакой смерти..

----------


## Born to kill

В смерти нет ничего страшного, после неё покой и тишина, главное чтоб обратно не сунули.

----------


## fallen_angel

> В смерти нет ничего страшного, после неё покой и тишина, главное чтоб обратно не сунули.


 Именно.
Страшно не умереть, а умирать.

----------


## bugfly

В смерти вообще ничего страшного нет, это же освобождение...

----------


## Самаритянка

> А если честно, я боюсь боли и крови при смерти. А, например, от передозировки я бы умер с удовольствием.


 а ты думаеш при передозе нет боли? :lol:

----------


## шагающий в тени....

я болше всего боюсь не умереть, это страшно, посмотреть смерти в глаза, и узнат что она тебя На Х** слала, что ты даже ей не нужен. а сама смерть ? что это? смерть одного человека трагедия-но лишь для одного или 2. остальным глубоко посрать.

----------


## Freezer2007

[quote="шагающий в тени...."] смерть одного человека трагедия,
а милионов это статистика,
МЫ БОИМСЯ НЕ УМЕРЕТЬ,А ВЫЖИТЬ!

----------


## Аска

*Freezer2007*, не думаю, что ты прав.

----------


## BlackBlood

Смерть

Рано или поздно все умрут и жизнь закончиться для всех.
Смерть неизбежна.Почему  она  должна быть страшной?
Кто то умрёт раньше  кто то  позже.

И от смерти никуда не деться можно только  попробовать встретить её так как хочеться тебе а не  так как хочетьс ей.

----------


## Lena

*BlackBlood*, если так думать постоянно, то- да. Но подобные мысли держаться толко в том случае, если больше заняться нечем или депрессия настолько велика, что больше ниочем думать не можешь. Это временные чувства и после неудачной попытки вспоминать все это Ой Как Тяжело...

----------


## BlackBlood

Ты права  мне нечем заняться. Последние 2.5 месяца я провёл почти один  не выходя на улицу ( очень редко). Было много время  для  мыслей.

Насчёт  неудачной попытки - Люди учаться на своих ошибках.

Может и  я смогу понять .

----------


## Lena

*Ты права мне нечем заняться.*
 Вот в этом случае дам предостережение- пить нельзя. Даже пиво может вкинуть дурные мысли.
 Насчет неудачной попытки- сколько у нас их за плечами... на то и форум, чтоб обсуждать делиться и предотвращать или учиться анализировать.

----------


## BlackBlood

Скоро день рождения как непить ( хотя  так   надоело отмечать  праздники ) если бы не друзья то я бы просто жил в этот день как всегда.

----------


## Lena

Офф Топ: А у меня был позавчера день рождения  :Frown:   Ничего не поарили и поздравили вкратце поутру.  Так уже третий год подряд  :Frown:   Но мне пофиг  :Big Grin:   Ляляля

----------


## BlackBlood

Поздравляю. у меня 1 сентября все напьються  начнуться разговоры,  раздумья.

На прошлый Д.Р. по стандартной  программе пошли разговоры  о жизни.

В итоге  поплакали  все вместе  и по домам.  Это был день когда  я плакал спустя  много лет  после  того как плакал в детстве  :Smile:

----------


## Lena

Ага. Почемуто с годами дни рождения тоже ростут с именинниками и меняются. В отличии от детства... менее впечатлительно и более скучно, разве что если разбавить дракой, драммой, слезами или беспределом. А вот по чистому они проходят только, если их почти нет- только накрытый стол и торт в конце с самыми близкими родственниками и без друзей.

----------


## BlackBlood

Как точно.  Раньше Д.Р. ждали  с таким нетерпением.Подарки, друзья,родственики, было  весело. А сейчас  уже не то   :Frown:

----------


## TUSKA

я боюсь не смерти,я ее дико желаю,потому что больше не могу жить с собой.Но я боюсь потерять контроль над миром,который останется без меня.это,конечно,в основном,к детям относится-вдруг папа их оденет не по погоде и они простудятся?А вдруг им не понравится садик или школа,куда они пойдут?вдруг забудут поздравить бабушку с днем рождения или не найдут,где в доме хранится мыло?
это,собственно,меня  и держит-день за днем...Я трусиха и прячусь за этими нитками,хотя порвать их не составляет труда.Не хватает решимости.весь форум меня уже,наверное,проклял за дурацкий топик в "ты не один"...

----------


## Pain

> я боюсь не смерти,я ее дико желаю,потому что больше не могу жить с собой.Но я боюсь потерять контроль над миром,который останется без меня.это,конечно,в основном,к детям относится-вдруг папа их оденет не по погоде и они простудятся?А вдруг им не понравится садик или школа,куда они пойдут?вдруг забудут поздравить бабушку с днем рождения или не найдут,где в доме хранится мыло?
> это,собственно,меня  и держит-день за днем...Я трусиха и прячусь за этими нитками,хотя порвать их не составляет труда.Не хватает решимости.весь форум меня уже,наверное,проклял за дурацкий топик в "ты не один"...


 У тя есть дети.....Что же ты ищешь на этом форуме? Не оставляй их одних...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Бог сотворил нас по подобию своему, вот только не каждый понимет кто или что такое Бог!?

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Alone

> А я...так боюсь, что не умру в ближайшие дни...


 Не бойся туда всегда успеешь.

----------


## Люция

не говорите глупости, лучше аргументируйте.
очевидно, что человек в своем развитии может пройти только три стадии самосовершенствования. об этом коротко - интересующиеся - пишите на мыло.
1. осознание существования Смерти
2. уверенность в бессмертии души
3. отстраненное созерцание собственной сущности и неотождествление сознания себя и своего тела - экстравертивность своего рассудка, расчленение монады на "в" и "вне"

человек, прошедший эти стадии не боится Смерти (+ процесса умирания)

----------


## Вия

а мне интересно,как отреагируют люди и любимый когда я умру из-за него или по другим причинам...)))

----------


## Агата

> А то, что будет после - мне посрать, так как после для меня лично ничего небудет.


  ты уверен? а если после смерти будет жизнь, еще хуже, чем та, котрую ты имеешь сейчас, что ты будешь делать? и там суициднешься передозом?  :Smile:  

раньше вообще ничерта не боялась. была готова в любую минуту прострелить себе башку, выпить кислоты, нажраться парацетомона, вскрыть вены...ой, иногда такие забавные способы в голову приходили  :Big Grin:  сейчас вспоминаю - смешно.
самый храбрый солдат - 16летний солдат. очевидно это про парней, а-то у меня че-то наоборот после 16 страх к смерти появился, хотя наверно правильнее сказать(в моем случае)  - резко заработал инстинкт самосохранения  :Smile:

----------


## Stas

Смерть. Этого каждый боится. Инстинкты такие (только в опросе цифры кто-то подмухлевал). Я не исключение. Конечно боюсь! Не столько боли, хотя и это тоже, сколько неизвестности. Страшно. Никто ведь не возвращался оттуда. И не вернётся никогда!

----------


## Висельник

Инстинкты-это да!..Мне знакомая рассказывала,что когда лежишь в луже крови с перерезанными венами,безумно,чертовски начинает хотеться жить...Доползти до телефона,до окна,прокричать что нибудь туда.
Мысленно-не боюсь.Про инстинкты не говорю-все и так понятно!Хотя,можно подавить их в себе,не так ли?
Но вот к трупам отвращение ужасное испытываю...И страх.Опять же-к самим трупам.Вот был человек,живой и теплый,а вот-восковая маска и насильно закрытые,будто выдавленные из под век,глаза...
Ну кроме того,у меня однажды белуга была-мертвецы везде мерещились.И вообще моя самая страшная фантазия с мертвецами связана...Они лежат в моей квартире и следят за мной,а глаза их хоть и мертвые...Но в них что то есть...

----------


## Stas

Мда, что-то странновато, если не сказать: страшновато! Этож сколько надо... чтоб такое превиделось? Подавить инстинкты? Каким образом? Чтобы их подавить по настоящему, нужно как минимум умереть.

----------


## Висельник

То давно было-мне около 16ти было...И выпил,может не сильно много,но я тогда пил редко очень,вот и сильно мне отдалось...
А фантазия про мертвецов-чисто из снов взялась.Ну еще на похоронах однажды был.Белуга тут не причем,да и состояла она в том,что это самое воображение я не мог контролировать...Итог-сидел в ванне и дрожал от страха...
Еще,помню,как видение:я выхожу из комнаты своей,а напротив,как обычно,стоит холодильник.Я довольно высокий...Прямо напротив моих глаз,на холодильнике лежит отрубленная голова.Чуть-чуть отклонившись назад,черные,заляпанные потом и кровью волосы лежат на лбу...Рот приоткрыт,будто замерев на полуслове...Глаза смотрят на меня.Я делаю шаг в сторону-они поворачиваются ко мне...

Подавить?Ну хотя б тоже самое-напиться.
А вообще-обезьяну в себе всегда можно контролировать.Кто то это умеет,кто то не очень...А тех,кто не может-убивать,и жестоко...Насильников особенно.На кострах сжигать,или на крестах распинать...

----------


## Alone

> Смерть. Этого каждый боится. Инстинкты такие (только в опросе цифры кто-то подмухлевал). Я не исключение. Конечно боюсь! Не столько боли, хотя и это тоже, сколько неизвестности. Страшно. Никто ведь не возвращался оттуда. И не вернётся никогда!


 Это точно а ведь туда ушли очень умные люди Эйнштейн например . Боятся смерти все это щас каждый может прокричать я не боюсь смерти а на самом деле все иначе .

----------


## Агата

> Мне знакомая рассказывала,что когда лежишь в луже крови с перерезанными венами,безумно,чертовски начинает хотеться жить...Доползти до телефона,до окна,прокричать что нибудь туда.


 странно... а у меня подругому было.когда я лежала,наевшись кучи таблеток, и меня медленно отрубало, и я думала, что вот я иду навстречу смерти, еще совсем немного и этой моей жизни больше не будет,мне было так хорошо и спокойно. мне даже кажется, я улыбалась  :Smile:  и совсем не хотелось позвонить кому-то, закричать, чтоб вызвали скорую, промыли желудок и вырвали из объятий смерти. я наверно и вправду ее люблю  :Smile:

----------


## Висельник

*Агата*,все люди разные...

----------


## Bullet

боюсь что смерть настигнет в тот момент, когда мне станет дорога жизнь...

----------


## свобода

> боюсь что смерть настигнет в тот момент, когда мне станет дорога жизнь...


 Так всегда бывает.

----------


## Stas

Теперь я не боюсь, мне просто безразлично.

----------


## Кошара_с_пилой

Нет...смерть - это естественно

----------


## вася

я больше боюсь жизЬни, а смерти жду не даждусь)))

----------


## ~Broken Love~

Действует инстинкт самосохранения...ну и страх боли. А так - чего бояться-то? Всего уже отбоялись.

----------


## Агата

может это покажется диким, но я уже ни смерти не боюсь, ни боли, а боюсь... Бога :roll: вернее, если он есть, то мне будет стыдно посмотреть ему в глаза после самоубийства...  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Eternity

Большинству людей присущая боязнь смерти.
Кто бы и что бы ни говорил, но это у нас в крови. Рано или поздно это чувство возникает у каждого. 
Но смерть это не так плохо... Хуже если вокруг тебя все, извините за грубость, мрут как мухи... Знакомые ... близкие... Вот это страшно... Особенно когда начинаешь чувствовать свою вину... ЗА ТО, ЧТО ТЫ ЖИВЕШЬ, а они - нет... Вот так вот...

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

Боюсь чужой смерти, а своей - нет. Инстинкт самосохранения давно преодолен.

----------


## sinbound

Смерти я не боюсь. Боюсь жизни.
Я абсолютно уверен, что после смерти нет ничего.
И то, что рано или поздно я неминуемо умру, радует.

----------


## Yurezz

Я думаю у половины формучан самосохранения уже нету я в этом числе , смерть, это нам в нушило телевидение и гос-во  о том что  это старшно , но никто не приходил не говорил как это , например в китае совершить СУ это почетно , смерть это больше эмоции человека чем что действительно обьективное

----------


## Агата

> например в китае совершить СУ это почетно


 а разве в китае? по-моему, в японии... :roll: ну это не принципиально :wink: 




> Вот это страшно... Особенно когда начинаешь чувствовать свою вину... ЗА ТО, ЧТО ТЫ ЖИВЕШЬ, а они - нет... Вот так вот...


 блин... прям по больной теме и прямо в точку

впринципе я уже даже и к смерти близких отношусь спокойно, готова к этому что ли. так жить проще.

----------


## Stribyorn

Я так и не смог до конца подавить этот инстинкт.
Подумав о смерти ты сразу начинаешь боятся.
Мне кажется если постоянно находится в смертельной опасности - можно перестать боятся.Вообще.

----------


## Агата

> Мне кажется если постоянно находится в смертельной опасности - можно перестать боятся.Вообще.


 сомневаюсь, что на войне АБСОЛЮТНО все АБСОЛЮТНО полностью теряют страх смерти. это еще и от возраста зависит. 16 - самые "смелые", ну, я бы сказала,такие ничего не понимающие, самоотверженные ....  а вот после 20 наступает протрезвление и смерть воспринимается как данность, неизбежность. че ж ее бояться, раз она неизбежна???

----------


## свобода

Лично у меня присутствует страх смерти только зимой))))

----------


## Агата

> Лично у меня присутствует страх смерти только зимой))))


  :shock: почему только зимой -то?

----------


## Lelarna

_Своей смерти не боюсь... хотя, когда понимала, что она рядом, страх, безусловно, просыпался...
А вот смерти близких боюсь... даже не только близких, но и просто окружающих... Тоже чувство вины появляется. Особенно, если этот человек хотел жить..._

----------


## tventin2

Чего-то никто не боится... А кто же тогда те 65 чел, кто ответили да?
Я - 66.

----------


## samoybiza

60% не боятся)) Когда придет этот день ух как будет страшно вы даже представить не можете...

Я уже представляю что этот день уже передомной, это очень страшно. 18 лет пролетели как одна секунда. Уже фигня осталась... хотя реально жизнь очеееееень долгая.

А вообще то не умирают а забирают с этого мира те кто отправил нас сюда, когда мы уже здесь бесполезны, Или хочут перенести на другой испытательный  этап или типа того.

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

*только мертвый не боиться смерти...Сплин*

я не боюсь.значит где то в глубине души я уше мертва)

----------


## Кирр

Да, очень сильно... особенно осознанной...

----------


## артур

Я считаю, что люди бояться не смерти, а скорее того что быдет потом, т.к. пока точно не известно, что нас ждет там, за черртой...
Это уже идет страх или даже какое-то волнение от неизветность...

----------


## Foxy*

я не боюсь смерти может Lil' and crazzy права.... своей смерти не боюсь
даже смерть близких меня както не пугает, когда умерал дедушка я даже не плакала, я чувствовала себя как обычно.... (наверно это не правильно.........?)

----------


## настёнок

да у меня есть мометы в жизни в которых жить не хочу...но на скоко не велико б было желание я боюсь...

----------


## мартиция

Почему смерть приходит к тем кто её боится и совсем не хочет уходить и не приходит к тем кто ждёт ищет а иногда и зовёт её..

----------


## dotosh

> Почему смерть приходит к тем кто её боится и совсем не хочет уходить и не приходит к тем кто ждёт ищет а иногда и зовёт её..


 Это спорно.

----------


## Леся

нет, не боюсь. Когда уже хотяы бы один раз переступил эту черту, т.е. совершил действие, которое должно привести к смерти и со всем уже попрощался, то даже если ты остался впоследствии жив, внутри тебя что-то безвозвратно поменялось. Ведь ты уже согласился, что уходишь навсегда и этот мир и все, что в нем осталось будет существовать без тебя.

----------


## Pechalka

Не боюсь.Боялась в детстве,а сейчас ищу смерти...

----------


## огрызок тепла

> нет, не боюсь. Когда уже хотяы бы один раз переступил эту черту, т.е. совершил действие, которое должно привести к смерти и со всем уже попрощался, то даже если ты остался впоследствии жив, внутри тебя что-то безвозвратно поменялось. Ведь ты уже согласился, что уходишь навсегда и этот мир и все, что в нем осталось будет существовать без тебя.


 согласна

----------


## Красный_Кот

> нет, не боюсь. Когда уже хотяы бы один раз переступил эту черту, т.е. совершил действие, которое должно привести к смерти и со всем уже попрощался, то даже если ты остался впоследствии жив, внутри тебя что-то безвозвратно поменялось. Ведь ты уже согласился, что уходишь навсегда и этот мир и все, что в нем осталось будет существовать без тебя.


 Ага, не боишся, не смеши. Мне в службе спасения рассказывают о таких суицидниках что себе живот простреливают или травят себя чем нить а потом со слезами умоляют спасти их. а сложно спасти когда уже половина органов крававое месиво - думаю страх смерти есть у всех

----------


## Леся

> Ага, не боишся, не смеши. Мне в службе спасения рассказывают о таких суицидниках что себе живот простреливают или травят себя чем нить а потом со слезами умоляют спасти их. а сложно спасти когда уже половина органов крававое месиво - думаю страх смерти есть у всех


 Вы же спрашивали мое мнение. Я Вам его сказала. За других суицидников не подписываюсь. Когда я последний раз очнулась в реанимации и поняла, что опять здесь, у меня была реакция - слезы. Опять не вышло! Опять все продолжается, и я снова здесь.И я никого не просила меня спасать!

----------


## Mr.Nullus

> Ага, не боишся, не смеши. Мне в службе спасения рассказывают о таких суицидниках что себе живот простреливают или травят себя чем нить а потом со слезами умоляют спасти их. а сложно спасти когда уже половина органов кровавое месиво - думаю страх смерти есть у всех


     Ну прострелянный живот - это довольно странный способ уйти из жизни. Ибо очень больно(умоляют наверно от боли спасти морфином, а не от смерти) и не смертельно....Последний раз от ранения в живот наверно только Пушкин умер. С таблетками такая же история. Болезненная и несмертельная интоксикация.  К тому же 
те, кто потом в службу спасения звонят, покушались на свою жизнь в состоянии аффекта и если бы не приняли попытку, то в ближайшем времени мысли о смерти, скорее всего бы ушли. В общем несильно они хотели умереть.

----------


## мартиция

согласна те кто звонит в скорую и делает демонстративные попытки не хотят смерти а привлекают внимание желание реально уйти не требует зрителей и тем более спасателей

----------


## inv

Страшна не смерть. Страшна неизвестность - а что там, после смерти. Есть что-то или ты просто растворяешься в небытие и перестаешь существовать?

----------


## dotosh

> Страшна не смерть. Страшна неизвестность - а что там, после смерти. Есть что-то или ты просто растворяешься в небытие и перестаешь существовать?


 В связи с этим вспоминается история.Мне было года 3-4, и мне говорили, что нельзя уходить из дома,а то пропадешь.Случилась одна история, что я решил уйти из дома как раз чтобы пропасть. Иду и думаю, когда же я уже начну "пропадать".Пропадать так и представлял, типа постепенно растворяешься в небытие.Однако ничего этого не случилось.В конечном итоге дяденька милиционер доставил домой на мотоцикле с коляской.Тогда я понял, что пропасть не так уж и просто,даже был разочарован.После этого часто убегал из дома,уже знал,что не пропаду.

----------


## Pechalka

> В связи с этим вспоминается история.Мне было года 3-4, и мне говорили, что нельзя уходить из дома,а то пропадешь.Случилась одна история, что я решил уйти из дома как раз чтобы пропасть. Иду и думаю, когда же я уже начну "пропадать".Пропадать так и представлял, типа постепенно растворяешься в небытие.Однако ничего этого не случилось.В конечном итоге дяденька милиционер доставил домой на мотоцикле с коляской.Тогда я понял, что пропасть не так уж и просто,даже был разочарован.После этого часто убегал из дома,уже знал,что не пропаду.


 Забавно!))

----------


## Леся

> Страшна не смерть. Страшна неизвестность - а что там, после смерти. Есть что-то или ты просто растворяешься в небытие и перестаешь существовать?


 Там что-то есть. По крайней мере, религиозно-филосовская литература и свидетельства людей, переживших клиническую смерть на это указывают. Но здесь, на сайте, много людей, которые уверены ( не понятно, правда, почему) в обратном. А вот что будет для каждого конкретно, ( это если мы допускаем дальнейшее существование в посмертии) зависит от прожитой жизни здесь и от того какой смертью ты умер.

----------


## U.F.O.

мы все в любом случае закончим жизнь смертью. глупо бояца неизбежного. и все мы рано или поздно узнаем, што там (: это как говорить про размеры космоса. (:

----------


## Mr.Nullus

> Там что-то есть. По крайней мере, религиозно-филосовская литература и свидетельства людей, переживших клиническую смерть на это указывают. Но здесь, на сайте, много людей, которые уверены ( не понятно, правда, почему) в обратном.


   Ну с религиозно-философской литературой спорить я не стану, но в опыте людей переживших клиническую смерть, есть весомые поводы сомневаться:  
        Клиническая смерть- это никая не смерть. Сердце останавливается, а агонизирующий мозг еще продолжает функционировать. Бывает люди видят свет в конце туннеля. Этот тунель реален? Если да, то придется признать реальными и звездочки перед глазами, которые возникают от недостатка кровоснабжения. (Или эти звездочки- какие нибудь астральные сущности?) Бывает видят свое тело со стороны.
Так называемый внетелесный опыт. Его можно испытать и без клинической смерти, ибо существуют специальные методики, музыка вгоняющая в транс+наркотические средства. Если признать все что видят люди в клинической смерти реальным, придется признать реальным и все то что люди видят под действием лсд и мескалина. А под ними вообще много что видят....

----------


## dotosh

> мы все в любом случае закончим жизнь смертью. глупо бояца неизбежного. и все мы рано или поздно узнаем, што там (: это как говорить про размеры космоса. (:


 Бояться вообще глупо(с точки зрения разума все,что не поддается рациональному объяснению есть глупость).А вот любопытство разуму не чуждо(узнать,что там).Только нетерпение:узнать поскорее(типа здесь я уже все узнал,или не все,но остальное мне неинтересно) непонятно.Очевидно одно:знания не получишь в готовом виде "на блюдечке с голубой каемочкой", ибо "пережевано-невкусно".

----------


## Леся

> Ну с религиозно-философской литературой спорить я не стану, но в опыте людей переживших клиническую смерть, есть весомые поводы сомневаться:  
>         Клиническая смерть- это никая не смерть. Сердце останавливается, а агонизирующий мозг еще продолжает функционировать. Бывает люди видят свет в конце туннеля. Этот тунель реален? Если да, то придется признать реальными и звездочки перед глазами, которые возникают от недостатка кровоснабжения. (Или эти звездочки- какие нибудь астральные сущности?) Бывает видят свое тело со стороны.
> Так называемый внетелесный опыт. Его можно испытать и без клинической смерти, ибо существуют специальные методики, музыка вгоняющая в транс+наркотические средства. Если признать все что видят люди в клинической смерти реальным, придется признать реальным и все то что люди видят под действием лсд и мескалина. А под ними вообще много что видят....


 У многих народов можно найти кладезь мудрости, дошедшей до нас через тысячелетия. В древних легендах встречаются строки, повествующие о загадочных "видящих" - людях, понимающих суть явлений глуюже обычных людей.
Привожу пример - 
- Они, видящие, говорят про нас, обыкновенных людей, что мы смотрим, но не видим а они видят! - рассказывал вождь мексиканского племени яки Хуан этнографу Карлосу Кастанеде. - Они выделяют две категории происходящего в мире - познанное и непознанное. Первое - это, понятно, то, что человек познал. А непознанное делится на познаваемое и непознаваемое... И далее Кастанеда в своей книге "Внутренний огонь" рассказывает, что для видящего, как говорил вождь, на Земле есть 48 типов организации жизни. Органическая жизнь - лишь одна из них. А согласно исследованиям академика Логунова, мы с нашими обычными ( неизмененными в частности наркотиками) органами чувст видим лишь сороковую часть всей массы Вселенной. Где и какой форме существует остальное вещество, нам неизвестно.А но новейшим данным, так называемая скрытая масса составляет 90% всей Вселенной! Земля - песчинка в ней, а человек - вообще ничто, комочек живой материи. Он живет в этой Вселенной, как-то себя в ней осознает, как-то ориентируется в пределах того пространственного-временного ареала, в котором находится. Это я к тому, что было написано про тунель и про звездочки, а заодно и про астральные сущности. А при приеме наркотиков зачастую включаются скрытые резервы восприятия реальности.

----------


## [email protected]

58% Не бояться но почему то сидят на форуме.. не понятно.

----------


## Mr.Nullus

> "Где и какой форме существует остальное вещество, нам неизвестно.А но новейшим данным, так называемая скрытая масса составляет 90% всей Вселенной! Земля - песчинка в ней, а человек - вообще ничто, комочек живой материи."


   Да, много непознанного есть. Если почитать научно-популярную
литературку по квантовой физике, можно сделать не менее странные и фантастичные выводы, чем у Кастанеды с Доном Хуаном. Электрон например может существовать в нескольких местах одновременно, если я правильно понимаю. Раз уж такой абсурд возможен... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 Допустим смерть- это не конец и какая-то часть сознания остается существовать, или даже воплощается в другой вселенной(ну или что нибудь в этом роде). Тогда возникает вопрос: это свойство присуще не только разумным существам, но и животным? Ведь у животных тоже есть примитивное сознание и интеллект. А как насчет остальной биосферы? Или растения и простейшие не существуют после смерти потому как не обладают сознанием? 

Если к примеру синтетический организм, разумная сознательная машина перестает функционировать( по сути умирает) ее сознание тоже продолжает где то существовать?  Если да, то и винда после удаления с жесткого диска тоже
должна где-то существовать. Или не будет существовать, потому как у нее сознания нет?

 А может это свойство вообще на ВСЮ материю распространяется? ну что-то типа закона сохранения энергии...может погасшие звезды загораются в другой вселенной? 
      "I want to belive"(с) , как говориться, но как-то много вопросов возникает.

----------


## Taliesin

Когда кто-то уверяет, что совершенно не боится смерти - это жалкая ложь. Боятся все homo sapiens, это заложено природой на уровне инстинктов. Просто некоторые умеют преодолеть этот страх. Или что-то преодолевает страх за них.

----------


## Irene

> Когда кто-то уверяет, что совершенно не боится смерти - это жалкая ложь. Боятся все homo sapiens, это заложено природой на уровне инстинктов.


 У некоторых людей инстинкты нарушены. 

Off, но это просто пример: по статистике у приличного количества женщин, имеющих детей, отсутствует инстинкт материнства (по сути - обычный животный инстинкт).

Хотя, я конечно, не знаю, по каким критериям может определяться отсутствие этого материнского инстинкта))

----------


## Дима_

Я за 4 метра стою от края платформы в метро. Вот так боюсь смерти. Хех, а недавно ведь на рельсы прыгать собирался!

----------


## Lena1812

> У некоторых людей инстинкты нарушены. 
> 
> Off, но это просто пример: по статистике у приличного количества женщин, имеющих детей, отсутствует инстинкт материнства (по сути - обычный животный инстинкт).
> 
> Хотя, я конечно, не знаю, по каким критериям может определяться отсутствие этого материнского инстинкта))


 У меня отсутствует материнский инстинкт. И нет страха смерти. Останавливает каждый раз только страх перед болью.

----------


## Black Angel

На уровне инстинктов - боюсь, на уровне сознания - нет

----------


## Леся

> У некоторых людей инстинкты нарушены. 
> 
> Off, но это просто пример: по статистике у приличного количества женщин, имеющих детей, отсутствует инстинкт материнства (по сути - обычный животный инстинкт).
> 
> Хотя, я конечно, не знаю, по каким критериям может определяться отсутствие этого материнского инстинкта))


 А можно узнать, что это за статистика, по которой у "приличного количества женщин отсутствует инстинкт материнства"? И, кстати, его отсутствие определяется очень быстро.

----------


## Destruct

Согласна, что боятся все homo sapiens.

----------


## Panda

Я боюсь жизни.......а ещё медленной смерти,боли,самого процесса.

----------


## Mylena

> Боятся все homo sapiens, это заложено природой на уровне инстинктов.


 Я не согласна. У меня нет страха смерти, и не было никогда. Наоборот, я всегда удивлялась почему ее нужно бояться и почему все на этом так помешаны. 
Есть намного более страшные вещи, которых на мой взгляд следует бояться.

----------


## Destruct

*Mylena* , значит в твоей жизни не было ситуаций, в которых твоя жизнь подвергалась реальной угрозе. Здесь речь идет об инстинктах, а не о том, боишся ли ты смерти здесь и сейчас, в обычном для тебя состоянии . Под обычным подразумевается то, что ты не в петле, или не у края платформы, как писали выше. Ну, или то, что за тобой не гонится вооруженный манияк-убивец и т.д.

----------


## Niki

Все homo sapiens подвержены инстинкту самосохранения, но не страху смерти. Это разные вещи. Боязнь смерти – это не инстинкт, это фобия. Бояться глупо, да к тому же невежественно. Об этом еще Сократ говорил.

----------


## Freddi

Привет бесстрашным от трУсов!

----------


## Ortans

Я её не боюсь. Но и не собираюсь ускорять. Как и не собираюсь замедлять. Не переношу медицинских учреждений во всех их видах. Всё, что от палаты для новорожденных до морга. Хотя некоторым удаётся избежать даже этих инстанций. И прожить какую-то жизнь.

----------


## Momia

Боязни смерти как таковой нет вообще, есть некоторое неведение, а что после? А вообще, чего бояться "чему быть, того не миновать "...

----------


## Туман в ёжике

Но смерть это же неизвестность, а людям вроде как свойственно её бояться. Особенно смерть страшна если тебя ещё что-то держит в этом мире, ибо смерть становится не только неизвестностью, но и очень крутой сменой обстановки. Особенно если у человека есть смысл жизни(чувак всю жизнь коллекционировал почтовые марки, а тут ему умирать) Но ещё слишком мучительная смерть пугает.

----------


## Танюха

Смерть страшна тем кто хочет жить, кто стремится жить. Но смерть не страшна тем кто хочет уйти из этого мира...

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Умирать боюсь и врут те кто будет это отрицать.Близкий мне человек долго уходил из жизни.Я видел через какую боль ему пришлось пройти прежде чем умереть.В самой смерти для меня нет ничего страшного, но боли с какой она может приходить я боюсь.
 А в общем смерти НЕТ. Если ты верующий то попадаешь на небо если же Бога нет (что вероятнее всего) то ты просто исчезаешь-то есть некому  воспринимать смерть.Как там уже не помню-"где есть я смерти нет, где смерть уже нет меня"

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Я думаю смерти бояться не стоит.Старый добрый Кастанеда говорил о смерти как о единственном стоящем советчике в жизни(впрочем и противнике тоже).Имхо проблема этого социума-люди переходят границу жизни без осознания, в основном в полузабытии, в дряхлом состоянии, без надежды, насильственно...Возможно ком-то было нужно превратить магический сам по себе опыт смерти в нечто отвратительное, табуированное, заставить человека бояться перехода, превратить его в жертву мучений, скрывая возможность трансформации.Суицид наверное является отчаянной попыткой почувствовать жизнь, выпить ее одним залпом, не смотря на высокую цену.Человек стремится к смерти как  последнему прибежищу от этого удушаещего подчас мира. Вопрос только в психологической(личности) или физической смерти...Вот как-то так заумно  :Wink:  Прошу прощения за много букв

----------


## Каин

Как же я могу бояться смерти,если я ее желаю больше жизни?!
Мне скорее жизни надо бояться больше.

----------


## Unity

Как жё всё-таки мерзко осознавать: «…Я такое ничтожество, что даже убить себя... Боюсь»... Всегда «не уважала» себя за этот глупый и иррациональный животный инстинктивный Страх. Это опасение, – словно Программа, с самого рождения «прописанная» в наше естестве – и всегда ощущаешь себя Роботом, Вещью, Машиной, когда понимаешь: – «…На “Этом берегу” меня удерживает то, сути чего я нисколечко не понимаю; что выше меня, моей воли». Очень скверно осознавать, что ты, – всего лишь машина, повинующаяся Программой «…Не тронь... себя»...  :Big Grin: 

Любой опыт, который только может дать человеку Земля, – легко можно вообразить, предсказать, «прочувствовать Наперёд», увидеть в мечтах и фантазиях – и лишь Смерть может дать всем Нам Нечто, что Превыше Нашего понимания и всех, даже самых отчаянно-смелых фантазий...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Смерть, – это словно бы «Телепорт», ведущий в Неизвестность – и никто вообще в принципе не может сказать: есть ли что-либо «На Том Конце» или нет...  :Stick Out Tongue:  Это столь захватывающе, интригующе, – но Страх почему-то упрямо «рекомендует» «…Не делать Этого»...  :Frown:

----------


## Димон

Страшно потому что неизвестно что там, вдруг там больнее будет чем сейчас. Ни кто не боится смерти все боятся боли. И когда будешь умирать выбири способ более для тебя подходящий. Менее болезненый и быстрый который ты можешь использовать. Смотри из подручных средств и материалов которые у тебя есть. Помни он должен сработать на 100% что бы точно убило. Потому как оказавшись калекой или в психушке будет не круто. Но об этом почему то не кто не думает.

----------


## Дитя Смерти

Есть вещи связанные со смертью которых я боюсь:
1)высоты
2)огнестрельного оружия
3)сверлилок,дробилок и т. п.
Если их не включать в процесс суицида, то я не боюсь.

----------


## Сибиряк

Я выпиливал себя в декабре. Теперь новая тенденция - мне кажется что вот вот опять случится что-то совсем плохое.И я снова попытаюсь себя выпилить.Пройдя неудачную попытку я ведь уже попробую приложить большие усилия уйти.Это очень пугает.Желание смерти заменил страх самоубийства.Стресс в жизни остался.Но я уже знаю что то чего мне не хватает в этой жизни,уж точно не будет там за линией жизни и смерти.

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

> Есть вещи связанные со смертью которых я боюсь:
> 1)высоты
> 2)огнестрельного оружия
> 3)сверлилок,дробилок и т. п.


 А я вот Очень боюсь смерти !!
Только почему-то остановилась именно на этих способах: либо с высоты , либо огнестрел  :Smile:  
а сверлилки и дробилки ими разве су совершают ?

----------


## Vlady

Лично я боюсь боли и агонии в суициде. Если бы можно было нажать на кнопочку и все, я бы уже нажал, наверное. Но страх ощущения как голова уходит в асфальт при падении с высоты, или как тебя крючит когда ты тонешь, меня останавливает, спасибо ему, что он есть.

----------


## Freddi

А я вот думаю, то может настать момент, когда я решусь преодолеть страх смерти. Так сильно тянет, при взгляде вниз с высоты. Страшно ужасно. Но страхи существуют, чтобы их преодолевать. Вот и боюсь, что когда-нибудь преодолею.. Хотя может это просто страх высоты? и достаточно прыгнуть с парашютом.

----------


## Unity

> А я вот думаю, то может настать момент, когда я решусь преодолеть страх смерти. Так сильно тянет, при взгляде вниз с высоты. Страшно ужасно. Но страхи существуют, чтобы их преодолевать. Вот и боюсь, что когда-нибудь преодолею.. Хотя может это просто страх высоты? и достаточно прыгнуть с парашютом.


 А мне вот, напротив, Страшно, что Преодолеть Свой Страх аз так и не смогу, – и ещё на некое энное количество лет Застряну в Этой Преисподней, кромсая руки, но так, увы, и не будучи в силах самостоятельно со всем этим, наконец, покончить, продолжая и впредь существовать Бессмысленно... ^_^

----------


## Leo

Я боюсь смерти, но когда нибудь преодолею страх и самоликвидируюсь.

----------


## бывшийкурильщик

Я тоже боюсь,вот недавно отчаялся полез в петлю и... видимо не до конца отчаялся,что то остановило,мысли о близких и то что меня не будет больше в этом мире

----------


## zero

Да, так как инстинкт самосоханения действует еще.
Хотя все зависит от способа.

----------


## Рик

знаете что самое интересное? я уже раньше говорил, что я не самоу. чёрт подери - я боюсь своей собственной смерти до такой степени, что у меня реально бывают приступы страха. особенно по вечерам, перед сном. та мысль, что когда-то меня не станет, и то что это неизбежно, заставляет меня панически бояться, забиться в угол, плакать и приговаривать "Я НЕ ХОЧУ УМИРАТЬ!!1" Ни есть, ни спать не могу, по крайней мере пока глицина не наглотаюсь. так вот на меня накатывает. а началось всё лет в 12 что ли, когда я действительно всерьёз задумался о самом факте смерти. как я тогда перепугался, так и сейчас раз за разом

p.s. и всё же у меня мысли такие что когда-нибудь я сам себя и порешу. наверное. или сердце все же даст окончательный сбой. окончательный потому что у меня редким впс анамалия эбштейна. угу, а я вот сижу и адреналин раш пью; а всё из-за людей с [мат]оболией в голове..

----------


## fuсka rolla

> знаете что самое интересное? я уже раньше говорил, что я не самоу. чёрт подери - я боюсь своей собственной смерти до такой степени, что у меня реально бывают приступы страха. особенно по вечерам, перед сном. та мысль, что когда-то меня не станет, и то что это неизбежно, заставляет меня панически бояться, забиться в угол, плакать и приговаривать "Я НЕ ХОЧУ УМИРАТЬ!!1" Ни есть, ни спать не могу, по крайней мере пока глицина не наглотаюсь. так вот на меня накатывает. а началось всё лет в 12 что ли, когда я действительно всерьёз задумался о самом факте смерти. как я тогда перепугался, так и сейчас раз за разом
> 
> p.s. и всё же у меня мысли такие что когда-нибудь я сам себя и порешу. наверное. или сердце все же даст окончательный сбой. окончательный потому что у меня редким впс анамалия эбштейна. угу, а я вот сижу и адреналин раш пью; а всё из-за людей с [мат]оболией в голове..


 Рик, целая бесконечность прошла уже, а нас еще не было, и это нас вовсе не печалит.
 Но то, что после мимолетного интермеццо какого-то эфемерного бытия должна последовать вторая бесконечность,
 в которой Вас уже не будет, это в Ваших глазах жестоко, прямо невыносимо.

----------


## minialice

не боялась смерти никогда, у меня было 2 попытки суицида(в нетрезвом состоянии) после последней лежала месяц в больнице. а когда мне поставили рак, я стала очень религиозна. сейчас даже в церковь хожу, хотя раньше её ненавидела.

----------


## xzsamneznau

Да я и смерти боюсь... И жизни тоже боюсь... Думать надо...

----------


## Elly

> Да я и смерти боюсь... И жизни тоже боюсь... Думать надо...


 Я тоже жутко смерти боюсь, а точнее боли. Боюсь состояния, перед смертью. Думаю, а как это? Вдруг это жутко и ужасно? А может наоборот приятно? 
Жить тоже не хочу.
Что делать, ума не приложу, так как терпеть больше сил нет...

----------


## Unity

> Я тоже жутко смерти боюсь, а точнее боли. Боюсь состояния, перед смертью. Думаю, а как это? Вдруг это жутко и ужасно? А может наоборот приятно? 
> Жить тоже не хочу.
> Что делать, ума не приложу, так как терпеть больше сил нет...


 Знакомо... ^_^ 

Можно узнать, – в чём Причины Вашего конкретного «…Нежелания» «…Всё Это» продолжать?.. Если бы Они, теоретически, были устранены, – вернулось ли бы к Вам... даже не знаю, как сказать... То Особенное Качество, если угодно, Состояние души, при котором человек «…Наслаждается мгновеньем» и радуется просто тому, что жив, видит звёзды, облака, закат, слышит пенье птиц, ambient ночного города, шелест шин машин, вдыхает воздух?.. ^_^ Видит, слышит, имеет ноги, руки, более-менее здоров... 

Всё ведь познаётся в сравнении, – и любопытной порой устраивать эксперименты, расширяющие горизонты нашего миропонимания... К примеру, завязав себе глаза тёмной повязкой, – на сутки – дабы в кой-то мере Попытаться понять Слепых, сесть на инвалидную коляску, – и приковать себя к ней – буквально, – и покататься так хотя бы день – дабы «…Понять» людей с ограниченными возможностями... Держать весь день одну руку за спиной, – дабы понять безруких... Не вставать весь день с постели, – дабы хотя бы отдалённо попытаться понять Опыт Жизни парализованных... 
Да, – всё это – всего лишь Игры в духе вальдорфских школ, – но... в такие моменты понимаешь: как Хорошо, что ты, – Видишь, Ходишь, Можешь Встать и можешь слышать, самостоятельно есть, двигаться... 

Сколько нас, Таких, «…Нежелающих», развелось в последнее время... 
Нет, я не осуждаю никого и не говорю, – мол, некоторым Ещё хуже – попросту странно... 
Почему мы столь изнежены?.. Почему мы столь ранимы?.. К чему мы стремимся, Уходя Из Этого Мира?..

----------


## Elly

> Знакомо... ^_^ 
> 
> Можно узнать, – в чём Причины Вашего конкретного «…Нежелания» «…Всё Это» продолжать?.. Если бы Они, теоретически, были устранены, – вернулось ли бы к Вам... даже не знаю, как сказать... То Особенное Качество, если угодно, Состояние души, при котором человек «…Наслаждается мгновеньем» и радуется просто тому, что жив, видит звёзды, облака, закат, слышит пенье птиц, ambient ночного города, шелест шин машин, вдыхает воздух?.. ^_^ Видит, слышит, имеет ноги, руки, более-менее здоров... 
> 
> Всё ведь познаётся в сравнении, – и любопытной порой устраивать эксперименты, расширяющие горизонты нашего миропонимания... К примеру, завязав себе глаза тёмной повязкой, – на сутки – дабы в кой-то мере Попытаться понять Слепых, сесть на инвалидную коляску, – и приковать себя к ней – буквально, – и покататься так хотя бы день – дабы «…Понять» людей с ограниченными возможностями... Держать весь день одну руку за спиной, – дабы понять безруких... Не вставать весь день с постели, – дабы хотя бы отдалённо попытаться понять Опыт Жизни парализованных... 
> Да, – всё это – всего лишь Игры в духе вальдорфских школ, – но... в такие моменты понимаешь: как Хорошо, что ты, – Видишь, Ходишь, Можешь Встать и можешь слышать, самостоятельно есть, двигаться... 
> 
> Сколько нас, Таких, «…Нежелающих», развелось в последнее время... 
> Нет, я не осуждаю никого и не говорю, – мол, некоторым Ещё хуже – попросту странно... 
> Почему мы столь изнежены?.. Почему мы столь ранимы?.. К чему мы стремимся, Уходя Из Этого Мира?..


 Понимаешь, дело еще все в том, что мне плохо не просто морально. Хм, не так сказала. В общем началось это все из-за плохого физического состояния. Дело в том, что я болею уже на протяжении двух месяцев. Врачи не могут мне помочь, а точнее говорят, что по анализам со мною все в порядке. Но я же чувствую что что-то не так? Уже и к ясновидящей обращалась, она тоже сказала что со мною все отлично. Но тогда что? Жизнь так на меня действует? Атмосфера? Люди? Быть может, мировые изменения? Я не знаю. Всю жизнь, сколько себя помню, всегда самый веселый и миролюбивый ребенок. Обидно, что все вот так вот заканчивается, не успев начаться...

----------


## Unity

Любопытно устроена наша психика, юная Мисс. 
Наше Прошлое беспрестанно творит наше Настоящее – оно тотчас же становится очередным «…Воспоминанием», что Предопределяет, Предрешает наш грядущий миг... Это словно бы киноплёнка, – каждый новый кадр служит «…Слегка подправленным» «…Отражением», почти точной Копией предыдущего – и, схоже, точь-в-точь также «…Функционирует» наша сущность, наше естество. Прошлый наш Опыт «по умолчанию» предопределяет качество Текущего нашего Мгновенья. 
Что занятно, – Так происходит, если только сами мы Разрешаем этому происходить – правильнее сказать: для того, дабы всё Это происходило, нам Сознательно ничего не стоит делать, – «…Просто жить», плывя по течению словно опавший лепесток, увлекаемый ручьём. 
Но Так мы сталкиваемся с древней как свет Проблемой. Наше «…Настоящее» коим-то странным, «…Волшебным», «…Мистическим» образом оказывается Ужасным. Вчера. Сегодня. Ныне... 
Можно вздохнуть и согласиться: – «…Есть то, что есть. Так было, – и так будет снова» – в таком случае, ничего в принципе, кардинально не изменится в нашей жизни. Недовольство и впредь будет следовать за нами, словно тень, не покидая нас никогда в жизни, – предметы, причины, «…Цели» недовольства будут изменяться, но само Это Состояние, если угодно, Качество, всегда «…Будет при нас» – Оно станет Частью Нас, нашей «…Второй кожей», существенно стесняющей наши движения словно детская одежда, с коей мы подавно выросли... 
И есть иной путь, – можно попросту Понять, «…Как» устроено и функционирует наше естество, наше сознание, разум, наша «…Душа» – всё то, чем являемся мы в действительности и то, что, как нам кажется, также является нашей деталью... 
Сколь бы, б.м., странным это ни прозвучало сейчас, – но... лишь только сами мы Творим собственное своё Настроение, Состояние своей души, расположение своего духа. Мы, – не «…Прошлое», не «…Обстоятельства», не «…Ситуация», «…Факторы» & «…Особенности поведения иных людей», даже не состояние нашего организма Первично, нет – даже оно вторично, производно... 
Дело, – В Нас Самих. Мы, – та, метафорически, «…Сила», что «…Сеет» & тотчас же, без промедления, «…Пожинает плоды» своей деятельности, принятых собой решений и свершенных выборов. Никакого колдовства, – скорее, всего лишь физика, причинно-следственная связь. 

Любопытно наблюдать за тем, что творится У Нас Внутри, занятно Это понимать, «…Познавая себя», – так мы Учимся понимать – что терзает и мучит тех, кто окружает нас, – и Как помочь им избавиться от «…Лишнего»... ^_^ 
В данном случае, – Излишня ваша не оставляющая Вас ни на миг Тревога & Тоска – то, казалось бы, горькое качество, что присуще Взрослой жизни. Но Эти чувства, – не нечто враждебное нам – это всего лишь своего рода «…Указатели»... 
Как правило, того, что мы ныне «…Скучаем»: понапрасну тратим время, которое можно было бы истратить на нечто более... Приятное для души. ^_^ 
Вроде созерцание Прекрасного, к примеру...
http://oboi.ws/wallpapers/14_4256_ob...e_1366x768.jpg
http://oboi.ws/wallpapers/14_1235_ob...o_1366x768.jpg
http://oboi.ws/wallpapers/14_8268_ob...a_1366x768.jpg
http://oboi.ws/wallpapers/14_4185_ob...i_1366x768.jpg
http://oboi.ws/wallpapers/14_4181_ob...e_1366x768.jpg 
Либо вдумчивого «…Погружения» в любимую музыку... 
Либо прогулки, любованием закатом, звёздными небесами, первыми огоньками Городами... 
В мире, «…Клянусь», существует Столько Всего!.. И сотни жизней будет мало, дабы Постичь всю эту прелесть!.. 
...Но Вы, сдаётся, всё ещё в печали. Всё «…Не так» и всё «…Не то», – и нет её, Самоочевидной Причины – вроде бы, «…Живём в раю», Всё Есть, – да «…Не живётся» что-то... Чего-то Не Хватает... Как воздуха... Словно бы глотка прохладной воды в знойный день... 
Так Знакомо... ^_^ 
Но Это Состояние души, – не болезнь, скорее, «…Мерцающий сигнал»: сейчас мы ничего не делаем... Ничего хорошего, во всяком случае, – следственно, стоит привести себя в движение – либо вернуться к прежнему состоянию пассивной неудовлетворённости текущим мигом. 
Наша психика устроена лаконично просто, – и красиво – главное, её понять, – и не быть врагом самой себе, Причиной собственной своей головной боли...

----------


## Elly

Я все никак решится не могу..
Только ножницы в руки беру, подношу, и все..
Сразу вспоминаю жизнь свою.. родных.. все о чем так мечтала.. 
А дальше все.. слезы и боль..

----------


## Каин

> Я все никак решится не могу..
> Только ножницы в руки беру, подношу, и все..
> Сразу вспоминаю жизнь свою.. родных.. все о чем так мечтала.. 
> А дальше все.. слезы и боль..


 Ну, девочка, вы блин даёте!




> Сразу вспоминаю жизнь свою,...все о чем так мечтала.


 Особенно вот это понравилось.

----------


## Dione

*Unity*,спасибо за созерцание прекрасного.

Ответила "нет".А понимаю-да.

----------


## Unity

> *Unity*,спасибо за созерцание прекрасного.
> 
> Ответила "нет".А понимаю-да.


 Рада, что Вы ответили именно Так, – и предыдущие слова были рассчитаны, дабы произвести такой эффект. ^_^ 
Никто, кроме Нас, не ответит нам, – «…Почему» Жизнь ценна – её Ценность способны осознать, «…Раскрыть», увидеть лишь мы сами. 

P.S. Прекрасное «…Водится» ещё Здесь и Здесь: 
http://1366x768.ru
http://www.oboi.ws

----------


## Евгения

Боюсь быть погребённой заживо!!! Хочу чтобы кремировали!!!

----------


## Игорёк

Дуй ко мне в топку )

----------


## Крис

вы всё ещё боитесь смерти? тогда мы идём к вам!))

(извините, если что))

----------


## wiki

Там лучше чем здесь...... хотя для кого как, для некоторых там это тьма и пустота и отсутствие вообще всего. Вернее для большинства тех кто обитает на этом форуме.

----------


## Крис

> Там лучше чем здесь


 ещё никто не возвращался.
p.s. опаснее жить в этом дибильном мире

----------


## wiki

> ещё никто не возвращался.
> p.s. опаснее жить в этом дибильном мире


  возвращались и ни раз, были случаи, но возврат после остановки длящейся не больше 10 минут. Возвращались и рассказывали о первых впечатлениях и они неоднозначные, разные. 

Вообще эта тема философская и здесь никому ни чего не объяснишь, и не внушишь так как если человек в это не верит, то и не поверит до тех пор пока сам подобного не испытает.

----------


## Снегурочка

> А чего бояться? Может тебя ТАМ ждут сисястые тёлки, которые ВЕЧНО будут с тобой 
> 
> .


 Ну врятле там будут ждать сисястые телки, скорей всего рогатые чертики  :Smile:

----------


## Снегурочка

> возвращались и ни раз, были случаи, но возврат после остановки длящейся не больше 10 минут. Возвращались и рассказывали о первых впечатлениях и они неоднозначные, разные. 
> 
> Вообще эта тема философская и здесь никому ни чего не объяснишь, и не внушишь так как если человек в это не верит, то и не поверит до тех пор пока сам подобного не испытает.


 Да не случаи были это а сказки детские, ведь не я и не ты "типо" возвращались, а *кто то* там и начинают сочинять всякое непонятное, ведь мы то не были и не видели, от куда кто может знать...

----------


## wiki

> Ну врятле там будут ждать сисястые телки, скорей всего рогатые чертики


 Во,во, особенно если человек суициднулся. Хотя кого-то может быть ни кто там ждать не будет, а будет он ходить неприкаянным по Земле (такое тоже бывает, те самые призраки). Да на самом-то деле до 9 дня душа будет дома или там где человек умер, а потом после куда-то и полетит. Хотя кто-то из выживших рассказывал и про тоннель со светом и про то, что встречают умершие родственники (ой, опять я не в ту степь зашла со своими рассуждениями. Мистику же сюда писать нежелательно)

----------


## wiki

> Да не случаи были это а сказки детские, ведь не я и не ты "типо" возвращались, а *кто то* там и начинают сочинять всякое непонятное, ведь мы то не были и не видели, от куда кто может знать...


 Мы да, там не были, но люди-то были и реально возвращались. После остановки сердца не всегда откачивают сразу, иной раз и до 10-15 минут откачивают и иногда успешно. Вот такие возвращённые и рассказывают.

----------


## Sinara

Боюсь не смерти, а того, что что-то упущу в жизни. До того, как умереть, хотела бы испробовать всё, что только можно и хочется, а потом и не страшно. Да, юношеское шило в одном месте...

----------


## Мамонт

> Мы да, там не были, но люди-то были и реально возвращались. После остановки сердца не всегда откачивают сразу, иной раз и до 10-15 минут откачивают и иногда успешно. Вот такие возвращённые и рассказывают.


  - клиническая смерть - это не смерть, смерть - это распад мозга - необратимое на данном этапе развития медицины состояние. Вот если бы кто-то вернулся из состояния распада мозга и рассказал чё-нибудь, тогда было бы серьёзно. А глюки во время клинической смерти - это ещё жизнь, и происхождение и характер этих глюков легко объяснимы материалистически.

----------


## Silesta

Смерть не страшна, куда сложнее решиться на этот поступок. Больше всего пугает боль

----------


## Алис

Смерть приводит домой, а дома все бесполые... это бред про встречающих "там" родственников, про бородатого дедушку Бога, который судит как ты жил....Дома - спокойствие и счастье.... Не надо бояться смерти...

----------

